
Norco Mini-ITX NAS case with 8 hot-swap drives (2016) - walterbell
http://jaimenow.blogspot.com/p/norco-itx.html
======
mattbillenstein
I have this case in a 4-drive size in which I had a 4-drive 2TB raid 5 for
some time - I had a couple of those disks go bad over time, and I was always
nervous rebuilding the raid that another disk would die, so I eventually just
replaced it with a raid-0 mirror with two 6TB disks which, for some reason
makes me sleep easier.

And I recently put the most valuable 500GB or so into aws glacier deep archive
for a couple bucks a month - this all seems to work pretty well

